# Black Copper Marans X Barred Rocks



## Jeanette (Jul 29, 2008)

Would a BCM rooster over Barred Rock hens produce sex-linked chicks? From what I've been able to find it should work. 
Opinions or experience please. :typomat:

Jeanette


----------



## hilarybennett (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, it will work.


----------



## xbigp (Apr 9, 2011)

i am interested in this as well, please someone share more info


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

It will, but egg color will diminish.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Roosters will be barred, hens will not be. Barring is sex linked so only the male chicks will inherit the gene from their mother.


----------

